# I'm home from hospital



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 9, 2022)

I was diagnosed with Atrial Fibrillation in January during an annual physical; it showed up on an EKG.

I had a cardioversion but it didn't shock my heart back into rhythm. 

I met with an electrophysiologist (actually two of them, I got a 2nd opinion).  They recommended cardiac ablation. 

Due to covid and general long wait times, I didn't get my ablation until today.

It seems to have gone well. Despite being told I had a 50% chance of achieving a normal sinus rhythm due to my age and how long we estimated I'd been in afib, I have a normal rhythm now. I will be taking some drugs to try to keep it that way. 

Not sure how long I have to avoid serious workouts at the dojo, but I'm hoping to get my fitness back in order if I can.

Thought I'd share my little victory.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was diagnosed with Atrial Fibrillation in January during an annual physical; it showed up on an EKG.
> 
> I had a cardioversion but it didn't shock my heart back into rhythm.
> 
> ...


Great news.  I hope you have a drama free recovery and get back on your feet fast.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 9, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was diagnosed with Atrial Fibrillation in January during an annual physical; it showed up on an EKG.
> 
> I had a cardioversion but it didn't shock my heart back into rhythm.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you sir!


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 10, 2022)

Absolutely awesome news Bill!!! Please keep us posted, and hoping all continues to go well and on the up.


----------



## Holmejr (Sep 10, 2022)

Speedy recovery to ya! Follow Dr’s recommendations and you’ll be back at it in no time!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 10, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was diagnosed with Atrial Fibrillation in January during an annual physical; it showed up on an EKG.
> 
> I had a cardioversion but it didn't shock my heart back into rhythm.
> 
> ...


Love to hear this, Bill!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 10, 2022)

Glad to hear it went well, and I hope and pray that it remains that way.


----------



## Buka (Sep 10, 2022)

We're with you, Bill.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 10, 2022)

You know what they say, "Two steps forward, three steps back." or something like that.  At least, that's the way it seems.  But what's life without a challenge?  Best of luck in overcoming this one.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 13, 2022)

Just want to wish you a speedy recovery, glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Olde Phart (Sep 13, 2022)

Go slowly and be careful.  There were a LOT of things I experienced during my recovery from bypass surgery that absolutely no one mentioned or warned me about.  Not only is there a physical recovery, but there was a spiritual and mental recovery I had to go thru, too.  You can do it.  This is a poker chip I had make up to give to students that need a nudge.  It's my IN NAE challenge coin.  I hereby give it to you!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 13, 2022)

Great news Bill.  Best wishes and good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was diagnosed with Atrial Fibrillation in January during an annual physical; it showed up on an EKG.
> 
> I had a cardioversion but it didn't shock my heart back into rhythm.
> 
> ...


Just had a follow-up exam. I seem to be healing ok. Blood pressure 116/79, pulse 76, normal sinus heart rhythm.  I still have chest and back pain, dry cough, a lot of bruising where the catheters went into my femoral arteries, but all normal.  I'm still off work until next Monday.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 14, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just had a follow-up exam. I seem to be healing ok. Blood pressure 116/79, pulse 76, normal sinus heart rhythm.  I still have chest and back pain, dry cough, a lot of bruising where the catheters went into my femoral arteries, but all normal.  I'm still off work until next Monday.


Nice to hear! Good healing to you!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Sep 15, 2022)

Good news !  Feel better soon, Bill.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 15, 2022)

Glad to hear things went well.   Heal first train later is what I always say.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2022)

It's been 20 days since the cardiac ablation.  I was in normal sinus rhythm for 10 days.  Then the atrial fibrillation returned, and with a vengeance.  Whereas before I had been asymptomatic, now I was feeling the AFib.  It was like my heart was doing flip-flops in my chest.  I'm taking twice-a-day Flecainide to try to force my heart back into rhythm, but it didn't seem to be working.  At night, I really felt sometimes like maybe I would not wake up.  I told the doctor, and sent copies of the ECG output my handy little portable ECG tester was showing, and they agreed I was back in AFib and told me to keep taking the blood thinners and Flecainide and don't worry about it.  Fun.

However, yesterday I went back into normal sinus rhythm again spontaneously and I've stayed there for over 24 hours so far.  So I'm hoping for the best.

I was never given a high chance of this working, since I was apparently in atrial fibrillation for so long to begin with.  So I guess I should simply be grateful.

Anyway, just an update.  Tonight's a dojo night.  Another night of standing around and feeling basically useless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's been 20 days since the cardiac ablation.  I was in normal sinus rhythm for 10 days.  Then the atrial fibrillation returned, and with a vengeance.  Whereas before I had been asymptomatic, now I was feeling the AFib.  It was like my heart was doing flip-flops in my chest.  I'm taking twice-a-day Flecainide to try to force my heart back into rhythm, but it didn't seem to be working.  At night, I really felt sometimes like maybe I would not wake up.  I told the doctor, and sent copies of the ECG output my handy little portable ECG tester was showing, and they agreed I was back in AFib and told me to keep taking the blood thinners and Flecainide and don't worry about it.  Fun.
> 
> However, yesterday I went back into normal sinus rhythm again spontaneously and I've stayed there for over 24 hours so far.  So I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this Bill. But glad it went back to normal


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill 


Bill Mattocks said:


> It's been 20 days since the cardiac ablation.  I was in normal sinus rhythm for 10 days.  Then the atrial fibrillation returned, and with a vengeance.  Whereas before I had been asymptomatic, now I was feeling the AFib.  It was like my heart was doing flip-flops in my chest.  I'm taking twice-a-day Flecainide to try to force my heart back into rhythm, but it didn't seem to be working.  At night, I really felt sometimes like maybe I would not wake up.  I told the doctor, and sent copies of the ECG output my handy little portable ECG tester was showing, and they agreed I was back in AFib and told me to keep taking the blood thinners and Flecainide and don't worry about it.  Fun.
> 
> However, yesterday I went back into normal sinus rhythm again spontaneously and I've stayed there for over 24 hours so far.  So I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Bill take it easy...honestly


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry to hear this Bill. But glad it went back to normal


I just hope it stays this way.  I'm almost afraid to test now, but I went ahead and did it again and I'm still in normal sinus rhythm.  So yay.


----------



## Olde Phart (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Tonight's a dojo night. Another night of standing around and feeling basically useless.


You're absolutely right.  And I have to take 2-3 breaks in an hour class.  Triple bypass surgery about a year and a half ago.  So?  I'm there because my dojang is a family.  I care about them and they care about me.  I'm also the oldest student they have (at 67).  My instructor tells me I am missed when I am not there.  I'm not the best, can't kick as high as the youngsters.  But . . . I AM THERE where I am supposed to be.  I've been told by others that many of them look up to me.  One of these days I'm sure I'll have to set this all aside.  But, that day ain't here yet!  You're not useless . . . you're a valuable asset.


----------



## Olde Phart (Sep 29, 2022)

To add a bit more . . . all you have to do to prove your worth and ability is to step up to a newbie and adjust their hand a bit or remind them to square their shoulders . . . hints that will aid them for many years to come.  What worth does your ability and knowledge matter if you won't share it with others?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Tonight's a dojo night. Another night of standing around and feeling basically useless.


Is there an opportunity to be a mentor or assistant?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's been 20 days since the cardiac ablation.  I was in normal sinus rhythm for 10 days.  Then the atrial fibrillation returned, and with a vengeance.  Whereas before I had been asymptomatic, now I was feeling the AFib.  It was like my heart was doing flip-flops in my chest.  I'm taking twice-a-day Flecainide to try to force my heart back into rhythm, but it didn't seem to be working.  At night, I really felt sometimes like maybe I would not wake up.  I told the doctor, and sent copies of the ECG output my handy little portable ECG tester was showing, and they agreed I was back in AFib and told me to keep taking the blood thinners and Flecainide and don't worry about it.  Fun.
> 
> However, yesterday I went back into normal sinus rhythm again spontaneously and I've stayed there for over 24 hours so far.  So I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


No chance of cardioversion?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Is there an opportunity to be a mentor or assistant?


I'm an instructor in addition to being a student.  I volunteer my time to help teach the kids and the lower belt adults.  However, about all I can do is watch them do their basics and kata and make corrections at the moment.  I can't jump up and demonstrate the moves, and I can't hit or be hit.  No sparring, no bag work, no warmup exercises like pushups or situps, etc.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> No chance of cardioversion?


I had electrical cardioversion twice prior to my cardiac ablation; I went back into sinus rhythm for 2 seconds, so it failed.  That's why I had the ablation, it was the only option left.

During the ablation, they hit me with the cardioversion shock to stop/restart my heart four times, and the last time, my heart went back into normal rhythm.  It stayed there for 10 days.

I am now taking Flecainide, which is a type of 'chemical cardioversion'.  The initial prescription is for 45 days, I'm on day 20.

I don't know what happens after that.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I had electrical cardioversion twice prior to my cardiac ablation; I went back into sinus rhythm for 2 seconds, so it failed.  That's why I had the ablation, it was the only option left.
> 
> During the ablation, they hit me with the cardioversion shock to stop/restart my heart four times, and the last time, my heart went back into normal rhythm.  It stayed there for 10 days.
> 
> ...


Ok, I hope all the best for you. Good luck. Dont get too down about it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm an instructor in addition to being a student.  I volunteer my time to help teach the kids and the lower belt adults.  However, about all I can do is watch them do their basics and kata and make corrections at the moment.  I can't jump up and demonstrate the moves, and I can't hit or be hit.  No sparring, no bag work, no warmup exercises like pushups or situps, etc.


Great.   You are doing alot so don't feel useless.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I had electrical cardioversion twice prior to my cardiac ablation; I went back into sinus rhythm for 2 seconds, so it failed.  That's why I had the ablation, it was the only option left.
> 
> During the ablation, they hit me with the cardioversion shock to stop/restart my heart four times, and the last time, my heart went back into normal rhythm.  It stayed there for 10 days.
> 
> ...


One day at a time, bud.  Big deep breaths, drink as much oxygen as possible while you're still living.  Your heart might be in rough shape, its mission seems to be doing better than Artemis for the time being.

Is that some sort of AI-produced image of you in the avatar slot?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> One day at a time, bud.  Big deep breaths, drink as much oxygen as possible while you're still living.  Your heart might be in rough shape, its mission seems to be doing better than Artemis for the time being.
> 
> Is that some sort of AI-produced image of you in the avatar slot?


It is. I asked DALL-E to draw in the style of Banksy a 60 year old bald bearded man in a karate gi. Turned out to look like me.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 30, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's been 20 days since the cardiac ablation.  I was in normal sinus rhythm for 10 days.  Then the atrial fibrillation returned, and with a vengeance.  Whereas before I had been asymptomatic, now I was feeling the AFib.  It was like my heart was doing flip-flops in my chest.  I'm taking twice-a-day Flecainide to try to force my heart back into rhythm, but it didn't seem to be working.  At night, I really felt sometimes like maybe I would not wake up.  I told the doctor, and sent copies of the ECG output my handy little portable ECG tester was showing, and they agreed I was back in AFib and told me to keep taking the blood thinners and Flecainide and don't worry about it.  Fun.
> 
> However, yesterday I went back into normal sinus rhythm again spontaneously and I've stayed there for over 24 hours so far.  So I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry things went a bit backwards Bill... I'm hoping it's part of the process of thing adapting within your body. Glad things stabilised again though, keep on keeping on mate.


----------



## Holmejr (Sep 30, 2022)

My good buddy has a plaque in his foyer that states “Recount Your Blessings”. It Would appear that you might have many young eyes on you, learning how to handle a setback. Teach them well. A speedy recovery to you.


----------

